
Every single Yahoo account was hacked – 3B in all - supermdguy
http://money.cnn.com/2017/10/03/technology/business/yahoo-breach-3-billion-accounts/index.html?lipi=urn%3Ali%3Apage%3Ad_flagship3_search_srp_content%3B0O%2BnM%2BWBQrKMzuHfq2jgDw%3D%3D
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15395946](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15395946)

~~~
supermdguy
Sorry, didn't see that.

------
shifte
I was impressed when it was just 1B accounts, to think they actually had 3B
accounts, that in itself is impressive.

